# Remplacement Disque dur Imac 27"



## monetai (6 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un bruit, un bourdonnement assez important venant d'au dessus du pied de l'imac. Sans surprise c'est le disque dur qui commence a faire des siennes.. Je voudrais donc en changer moi même vu que l'ordinateur n'est plus garantit et que les magasins spécialisés pratiquent des prix un peu exagérés. Et le bruit ne viens pas de mon bureau = -)

Je souhaiterais donc avoir vos avis sur le disque à mettre dans ma machine, Je souhaiterais un disque très silencieux de 1to minimum la vitesse d'accès n'étant pas primordiale vu que je remplacerai le Superdrive par un SSD dans très peu de temps.

Merci beaucoup.


Heu... je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai envoyé ce message dans le mauvais forum... un modérateur peut il le déplacer dans l'espace mac Intel?


----------



## HmJ (8 Février 2012)

monetai a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un bruit, un bourdonnement assez important venant d'au dessus du pied de l'imac. Sans surprise c'est le disque dur qui commence a faire des siennes.. Je voudrais donc en changer moi même vu que l'ordinateur n'est plus garantit et que les magasins spécialisés pratiquent des prix un peu exagérés. Et le bruit ne viens pas de mon bureau = -)
> 
> ...



Malheureusement ce n'est pas simple. D'abord parce que Apple a decide d'utiliser des nappes specifiques par fabriquant de disque dur : il faudra alors acheter un Seagate si tu as un Seagate, un WD si tu as deja un WD ou sinon ce sera Hitachi. Apres, pour le remplacement lui-meme, Apple met des capteurs dans ses machines, notamment pour la temperature. En gros : tu pourras remplacer un disque due par un autre disque dur, ce qui ne sera pas simple et demandera patience et minutie. Laisse tomber le remplacement par un SSD, ou alors passe par le magasin OWC aux Etats-Unis qui assure un support complet, avec n'importe quel modele dont ils disposent en stock. A ta charge d'expedier et rapatrier ton iMac par courrier...


----------



## sparo (8 Février 2012)

Si tu es un peu bricoleur le problème n'est pas insurmontable .... Je l'ai bien fait perso.... Je l'ai entièrement démonté et remonté en 3 heures et j'ai même démonté la carte mère parce que je ne savais pas ou été la connectique sata (en réalité on est pas forcément obliger mais ce je m'en suis rendu compte après ...). Il est reparti parfaitement ensuite, je l'ai fait durant la période de garanti mais vue qu'il n'y a aucune sellé à ouvrir il n'y a pas de soucis ...

Pour le problème du capteur il existe des solutions pour cela (cela dépend du modèle préscis d'iMac) au pire tu devra commander un petit adaptateur fait pour au US

Pour le SSD tu peux le monter en plus de ton superdrive et que ton HDD (c'est ce que j'ai fait).

PS : Ou as tu vu que les nappes était spécifiques ???? il y a un effectivement un faisceaux mais je ne me suis pas emmerder un Y alim sata et un câble données sata standard à 4 &#8364; .... Sur les nouveau mac c'est juste du micro sata au lieu du sata normal mais cela ce trouve très facilement (beaucoup de ssd utilisent ce format d'ailleurs)


----------



## monetai (15 Février 2012)

Merci de vos réponses : )

En effet je suis suffisamment débrouillard pour le faire moi même, oui le ssd que je prévois de mettre sera à la place du SuperDrive.
Pour la sonde de température je ne pense pas qu'il y ai de problème mon iMac datant de 2010 (si je me trompe pas ça touche que les ordis de 2011 non?) 
Donc à moins que je veuille me faire chier à de câble je dois reprendre le même modèle ça je ne savais vraiment pas.


Merci encore!


----------



## CaBrAcHo (15 Février 2012)

Et tu mettras ton superdrive en externe avec ceci   Oooo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170660860981?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619#ht_3329wt_972


----------



## sparo (15 Février 2012)

Le problème de la sonde de température touche à la fois les 2 modèles :
- sur le 2010 la sonde et câbler sur un connecteur spécifique sur le HDD
- sur le 2011 point de connecteur spécifique il n'y a que le sata mais une des pins inutilisés du sata sert pour récupère la sonde dans le HDD

Pour le ssd perso je l'ai mis sans supprimer le HDD ni le superdrive en l'installant à l'emplacement prévu pour ....


----------



## monetai (16 Février 2012)

Donc concrètement pour ne pas avoir ce problème de ventilos qui s'affolent soit je prend le même disque soit je remplace le câble (ou j'utilise l'adaptateur de sparo.. quel serais le prix de cet appareil?).

Pour le SSD à l'emplacement prévu je trouve que niveau fourniture ça coute un chouilla trop cher a moins que vous ayez des bons plans?


----------



## sparo (16 Février 2012)

Pour l'adaptateur il existe pour les imac2010 (avec le connecteur spécifique) mais je ne sais pas si cela existe pour le 2011 (mais cela doit surement existé aussi)

Pour le SSD j'est utilisé :
- un Y alim data mais un chouette => 9 &#8364;
- un cable sata coudé => 5&#8364;
- 3 colier en plastique => 0.1 &#8364;
- un ssd intel 320 series 120 go => 100&#8364;

Je trouve cela raisonnable en matériel .... en fait je n'ai pas achète de caddie pour le ssd je me suis contente de le rilsonné à la carcasse en plastique et jepeux te garantir que vu ou il est planquer il risque pas de ce barrer ...


----------



## monetai (16 Février 2012)

Effectivement... J'avais vu sur des sites sérieux  des prix bien plus élevé, du genre de 90 euros le câble data/alim...

Donc oui avec des prix comme ça il n'y as pas a hésiter, je pense que je vais virer mon disque bruyant le foutre dans mon boîtiers externe planqué quelque part ou je l'entendrais pas et mettre un SSD sur l'emplacement prévu pour, en attendant d'avoir les moyens de racheter un disque interne (si je fait l'inverse il y as le risque que je passe jamais au SSD).

Mais une question me viens pendant que j'écris.... Si je laisse un vide y as t'il moyen de désactiver la sonde de température? Vu qu'elle ne sera connecté à rien elle va faire des siennes non?
Ou alors je devrais mettre le SSD sur l'emplacement actuel du DD et tout échanger le moment venu?

Merci pour votre aide : )


----------



## sparo (16 Février 2012)

Les sites sérieux vendent un faisceaux de remplacement, car si tu n'as pas commander l'imac avec un ssd le faisceau ne contient pas les prises nécessaire => du coup c'est chère parceque c'est truc alambiquer

Perso me suis contenter d'acheter un doubleur d'alim sata que j'ai récupère sur l'aliment du HDD et un câble sata normal

Pour le HDD si tu l'enlèvent  => plus de sonde => ventillo à fond ....


----------



## monetai (16 Février 2012)

Oui c'est un peu de la bidouille mais le principal c'est que ça fonctionne...

Oui donc comme je m'en doutais... Et donc un SSD n'est pas compatible avec la sonde du disque dur d'un Mac de 2010... 

Donc pour pouvoir mettre un SSD en attendant d'avoir un nouveau DD, ou changer de disque dur pour un plus silencieux il faudra obligatoirement court-circuiter la sonde.. (sauf si par miracle la sonde est compatible avec le DD)

Je pense avoir comprit ce qu'il me reste à faire, le plus dur sera de savoir quoi commander comme matériel = ) Je m'y perd un peu avec tout ces bricolages = )


----------



## kevart (2 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon disque dur qui fait des siennes. http://forum.mac4ever.com/etat-smart-echec-t73493.htmlEtat S.M.A.R.T. : échec -> voir capture.

Il est équipé d'origine d'un disque dur de marque Seagate.
Je pensai donc le remplacer par un Seagate également. 
Est ce que ceci m'évitera le problème incompatibilité entre les nappes?  

Le fait que ça soit un Sata 3 au lieu d'un Sata 2 d'origine posera t'il problème? 

Merci
Kevin


----------



## LionelA6 (2 Mars 2012)

Bonjour Kevin 
Quelle que soit la marque du DD que tu prenne, tant qu'il est SATA, il n'y aura pas de soucis de compatibilité 
Si ton nouveau DD est en SATA3 alors que la nappe n'est qu'en SATA2... ton DD sera juste bridé, c'est tout 
Par contre, je crois qu'il y a une histoire de sonde de t° et/ou de firmware du DD propre à Apple 
Lionel.


----------

